# [SOLVED] Setting up hostapd

## The Sk

Hello.

I'm trying to set up an access point on my ath5k card and have run into a problem

```
 # /etc/init.d/hostapd start

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running udhcpc ...

 *     start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/bin/busybox'

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start hostapd as net.wlan0 would not start

```

The config files /etc/conf.d/net /etc/conf.d/dhcpd /etc/conf.d/dhcpd /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf /etc/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf look fine according to some googling. I think the problem lies in the init scripts.

Can someone help me out. I would paste the script but don't know how to copy whole file contents to the clipboard. 

Running busybox udhcpc gives:

```
# busybox udhcpc

udhcpc (v1.19.3) started

Sending discover...

Sending discover...

Sending discover...

Sending discover...

Sending discover...

Sending discover...
```

Last edited by The Sk on Tue Feb 28, 2012 11:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerdesj

 *The Sk wrote:*   

> Hello.
> 
> The config files /etc/conf.d/net /etc/conf.d/dhcpd /etc/conf.d/dhcpd /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf /etc/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf look fine according to some googling. I think the problem lies in the init scripts.
> 
> Can someone help me out. I would paste the script but don't know how to copy whole file contents to the clipboard. 
> ...

 

Not much to go on!  We need more information.  Try using xsel or this: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/access-x-window-system-clipboard-command-line-xclip.  I found xsel is installed already on my laptop so that might be the better choice.

```

$xsel < /etc/conf.d/net

```

Then use your mouse's middle button to paste it into the forum posting.  If your mouse doesn't have a middle button then click both left and right simultaneously. 

Cheers

Jon

----------

## The Sk

/etc/conf.d/net

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

dns_domain_lo="castle"

modules_wlan0="!iwconfig !wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

mode_wlan0="ad-hoc"

essid_wlan0="ATT5x7"

```

/etc/conf.d/dhcpd

```

# /etc/conf.d/dhcpd: config file for /etc/init.d/dhcpd

# If you require more than one instance of dhcpd you can create symbolic

# links to dhcpd service like so

#   cd /etc/init.d

#   ln -s dhcpd dhcpd.foo

#   cd ../conf.d

#   cp dhcpd dhcpd.foo

# Now you can edit dhcpd.foo and specify a different configuration file.

# You'll also need to specify a pidfile in that dhcpd.conf file.

#See the pid-file-name option in the dhcpd.conf man page for details.

# If you wish to run dhcpd in a chroot, uncomment the following line

# DHCPD_CHROOT="/var/lib/dhcp/chroot"

# All file paths below are relative to the chroot.

# You can specify a different chroot directory but MAKE SURE it's empty.

# Specify a configuration file - the default is /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf

# DHCPD_CONF="/etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf"

# Configure which interface or interfaces to for dhcpd to listen on.

# List all interfaces space separated. If this is not specified then

# we listen on all interfaces.

 DHCPD_IFACE="wlan0"

# Insert any other dhcpd options - see the man page for a full list.

# DHCPD_OPTS=""
```

I can't spot anything on net.wlan0 either.

----------

## The Sk

Starting /etc/init.d/dhcpd separately solved the problem. Thanks

----------

